# gnoga.com ada gnat on freebsd



## azathoth (Sep 5, 2017)

Anyone have a writeup of how to install?

Last time I tried 6 months ago the pkg install gps-gnat didn't work....

Is there a list somewhere of how to get gnat and gnoga dev environment up n running on freebsd 11.1?

amd64 here.....


----------



## azathoth (Sep 5, 2017)

http://www.getadanow.com/#get_freebsd
 pkg install gps-ide   DIDNT work last time I tried, I think I had to install gnat or something first...will check this in few hours..when I make another attempt!
gnoga.com looks powerful!
web n mobile n desktop apps in 1 codebase without needing javascript


----------

